# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Перепись населения

## Asteriks

*14 октября стартует перепись населения 2009. В перечень вопросов переписи на этот раз включён вопрос о наличии в семье компьютера и Интернета.
Начало 14-го, а меня уже сегодня переписали. Выяснилось по ходу, что я разговариваю на русском языке, муж на белорусском и дети на русском. При этом один ребёнок свободно владеет иностранным языком.
Во телевизору один священник напомнил, что Иисус родился в Вифлееме, куда в то время народ сходился для такой же переписи.*

----------


## vova230

На кой она вообще нужна эта перепись? 
Похоже в бюджете лишних денег навалом.

----------


## VirDignus

я то точно знаю
их там наваалоом, аж полки ломятся.

----------


## Sanych

2 убийственных вопроса из переписи. Есть ли у вас комп и подключен ли он к интернету? И всё. Пои итогам переписи у нас большинство с компами и с нетом.

Да. У меня есть комп. Хреновый, старый и медленный. Который меня уже достал по полной, но на новый тупо денег не хватает. 
Да. У меня есть инет. Но один из самых дорогих, если не самый дорогой в Европе. И делать его дешевле ни кто не собирается, а всё только вокруг да около. А безлимитки достойной как не было, так и нет.

Вот такая вот перепись.

----------


## Asteriks

Зато покажет перепись, что беларусы - самая образованная нация в мире!

----------


## vova230

А я принципиально не буду указывать наличие у меня компа, интернета, машины и пр. И зарплата у меня 200 000 руб. И пошли они все куда подальше со своей переписью.

----------


## Banderlogen

> На кой она вообще нужна эта перепись?


Спрошу завтра у переписчиков. Но для статистики. Статистика сама по себе сильная и нужная вещь.




> Похоже в бюджете лишних денег навалом.


Нет, не навалом, но перепись зачем-то нужна, раз уж на нее тратятся 
Да и не пропадут деньги эти. Их все же людям выплатят.
Кто сейчас переписчики в основном? Студенты и учителя? Пусть будет им эта копейка.




> Да. У меня есть комп. Хреновый, старый и медленный. Который меня уже достал по полной, но на новый тупо денег не хватает. 
> Да. У меня есть инет. Но один из самых дорогих, если не самый дорогой в Европе. И делать его дешевле ни кто не собирается, а всё только вокруг да около. А безлимитки достойной как не было, так и нет.


И хостинг дорогой неимоверно! надцать тысяч за какой-то полуживой форум! 




> А я принципиально не буду указывать наличие у меня компа, интернета, машины и пр. И зарплата у меня 200 000 руб.


А давай лучше по национальности бандерлогами заделаемся?  Людей ведь инструктируют записывать так, как говоришь. В чем смысл только насчет компа?




> И пошли они все куда подальше со своей переписью.


Можно тупо не открывать дверь, если так уж лень.

----------


## Sanych

> И хостинг дорогой неимоверно! надцать тысяч за какой-то полуживой форум!


Как раз таки хостинг не дорогой в полне ещё. Работаем за идею. А можно и порно баннерами весь форум обвешать))

----------

